# Any suggestions for my discus tank?



## Lepetitelupin (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey guys, 
I need to add probably 3-4 more fish besides the 2 additional discus I plan on getting. Any suggestions?

Right now I have
2- discus (3 inch)
4- rummy nose
5- cardinal tetras
4- German blue rams (think I'm gonna bring 2 back though because I'm pretty sure I have 3 females and one male)
1- banjo catfish

This is in a 55 gal tank and before you tell me it's too small, I'll tell you once the cichlids get bigger well be upgrading.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

4-6 more rummies...They like to be in groups, the more the better IMO.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I thought discus need specific tank conditions. One being they prefer higher temps than most tropicals. Like in the upper 80's to low 90's. Also, don't they prefer acidic water?


----------



## Lepetitelupin (Mar 31, 2014)

Elliot, yes they do. Our tank is at 85 degrees and we have both peat moss and driftwood in the tank to lower the ph. All the fish in the tank are compatible with those parameters


----------



## Lepetitelupin (Mar 31, 2014)

Also we did end up bringing the two extra female rams back today. Currently feeding omega one flakes and frozen blood worms once a day


----------



## Lepetitelupin (Mar 31, 2014)

Anything else? These boards are way less populated than they were 4 years ago....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

since discus like it a bit warmer than most other fish , there are still quite a few that should do well with them..lots of tetras will work nicely..you will have to do some research to find out which ones will go..it would be best if you bought a couple of good books for the research...much easier than the internet..
i think that a nice school of Corydoras Sterbai would do very nicely as they prefer higher temps...


----------



## Lepetitelupin (Mar 31, 2014)

Does anyone know a rough idea of what strains of discus these two may be? They are still fairly small (about 3 inches)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you would like to see better coloring on your fish change over to a dark substrate...the white causes conditions that stress the fish causing them to wash out.
as far as strain...i have no idea..there are only a few that i like and pretty much disregard the rest...


----------



## Lepetitelupin (Mar 31, 2014)

Well I really don't want to have to replace all the sand because I have plants trying to grow in it etc. could I maybe mix in something else?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am a little quirky about certain things...i would ask which is most important..what i find attractive or what is best for the fish ? which is more important , the plants or the well being of the fish ? i say this because as i stated before . the white substrate makes the too bright...many species prefer things to be a little darker...the brightness causes them to become uncomfortable and stressed and they lose much of their color..the more stress , the shorter their life..
i will also repeat another thing i tell folks...
your fish..your money..your time and effort...you get to do as you please with them....
my opinion is nothing more than that...my opinion...


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2014)

Lovely discuses.


----------



## Lepetitelupin (Mar 31, 2014)

We bought a bag of black sand today. Hopefully tomorrow we can try as best we can to mix it in. Who knows it might look like a cool salt n pepper type thing  I'm just also worried that this might really stress them. Should we put the fish in buckets while we are rooting around in there?


----------

